# CBD Oil



## 2deepadivot (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi, I have suffered from depression and anxiety since my teens and am now 70 years young. Like many/all I have been prescribed anti depressive medicine all my life as well well as strong medicine for my panic attacks where I get afraid of everything including being afraid. Then I discovered CBD oil a year back and immediately felt great (Not stoned , as CBD contains very small amounts of THC) I stopped taking all medicines relating to depression and anxiety and have not looked back since. Also I sleep better, no more constipation because of the tablets I was taking, gone were the leg tremors while lying in bed and a huge increase in physical as well as mental energy. It is legal.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been taking CBD too. It really does help tone down my anxiety. My anxiety is still there but less. 

Those nights when I'm having terrible anxiety sleep and I can't sleep at all I pop a couple of CBD drops and it really helps send me to sleeps and quiets my thoughts.

It's by no means a miricle drug as I still have anxiety but it sure bloody helps.


----------



## 2deepadivot (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi, Are you taking enough? There is not a correct amount so take what you need. I take a dropper full from a 10ml bottle daily of 5% CBD but it seems right for me. I would increase the amount of drops until I felt fine and decrease if I had any bad effects like in my case weird dreams.


----------



## 2deepadivot (Mar 6, 2019)

*CBD and Hi everyone*

Hi, I have suffered from depression and anxiety since my teens and am now 70 years young. Like many/all I have been prescribed anti depressive medicine all my life as well well as strong medicine for my panic attacks where I get afraid of everything including being afraid. Then I discovered CBD oil a year back and immediately felt great (Not stoned , as CBD contains very small amounts of THC) I stopped taking all medicines relating to depression and anxiety and have not looked back since. Also I sleep better, no more constipation because of the tablets I was taking, gone were the leg tremors while lying in bed and a huge increase in physical as well as mental energy. It is legal.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CBD is very expensive though. I need 100mg doses twice a day to eliminate my anxiety. It makes me slow and lethargic just like THC does though.

Anyway, it's shocking how a lot of people just give their money to big pharma when they don't have to. Natural solutions aren't bogus.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey 2deepadivot, welcome to SAS. opcorn


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi 2deepadivot! Welcome! Thanks for sharing  So cbd oil is what you take orally? how do you get it? Thanks!


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

oh I see.. there's a thread here too, hi what is cbd?


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

2deepadivot said:


> Hi, Are you taking enough? There is not a correct amount so take what you need. I take a dropper full from a 10ml bottle daily of 5% CBD but it seems right for me. I would increase the amount of drops until I felt fine and decrease if I had any bad effects like in my case weird dreams.


It's trial and error. On my most anxious days I do 10 drops of 5% CBD in the morning and afternoon.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been wanting to try this stuff. It doesn't make you feel 'high' does it?

I can't stand the high off pot.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Karsten said:


> It doesn't make you feel 'high' does it?
> 
> I can't stand the high off pot.





lily said:


> oh I see.. there's a thread here too, hi what is cbd?


 CBD oil is an extract from the Cannabis plant but it doesn't make you high. The compound that gives you that particular side-effect is THC, which has to be under a certain percent in CBD Oil for it to be legal in most countries (to the point that it's benign) For that reason it's safe for general use.

I've been doing some reading on it lately coincidently enough; here's the theory behind using it - or at least what the advocates will tell you:



> Marijuana has been used to treat pain as far back as 2900 B.C. ().
> 
> More recently, scientists have discovered that certain components of marijuana, including CBD, are responsible for its pain-relieving effects.
> 
> ...


 You can actually buy it over the counter here in the UK for the last 2 or 3 years I think; it's perfectly legal but a little on the pricey side. You can technically get it on the NHS too in some cases but it's kind of rare, so don't bet on it if that's your plan.

For those in the UK, Holland and Barrett (the biggest supplement/health food store) have been selling it for while now. You can literally walk into your local high street and pick up a bottle if that takes your fancy. Interestingly enough as well; the online version of their store are having a sale at the moment with CBD included. Might be worth a punt if you want to try it at a discount.

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/vitamins-supplements/homeopathic-flower-remedies/cbd/


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> Karsten said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't make you feel 'high' does it?
> ...


 Was in the shop just a couple of hours ago and they had loads of CBD energy drinks in there as well.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

3stacks said:


> Was in the shop just a couple of hours ago and they had loads of CBD energy drinks in there as well.


Wow that's a little crazy, makes me wonder if CBD is the next health fad or something.

I have no personal experience with it, but from reading forum posts the people who use it reckon you need at least 5% by volume for it to have any effect. I'm going to guess the drinks and other stuff like that contain much less, so it's probably just a clever marketing ploy.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> Wow that's a little crazy, makes me wonder if CBD is the next health fad or something.
> 
> I have no personal experience with it, but from reading forum posts the people who use it reckon you need at least 5% by volume for it to have any effect. I'm going to guess the drinks and other stuff like that contain much less, so it's probably just a clever marketing ploy.


Yeah I think it's definitely the next fad since I'm hearing about it a lot. 
https://greenmonkey.co.uk/#relax found what they were but I didn't realise they were so expensive. I'm glad I didn't pick one up thinking it was one of those cheap energy drinks lol


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Since it's been legalized CBD is almost a bigger deal then THC products. Still expensive unless you grow it as it often costs more than regular weed. I've grown some Dinamed and VCDC and it's great stuff. Just a mild tranquilizing effect for both body and mind. Doesn't make you as impaired or anxious as THC.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Did nothing for me. Unfortunately.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you take a whole dropper full when it says to take a drop, you will probably feel a little THC buzz, but otherwise its basically just a weak muscle relaxer/antioxidant.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

RelinquishedHell said:


> CBD is very expensive though. I need 100mg doses twice a day to eliminate my anxiety. It makes me slow and lethargic just like THC does though.
> 
> Anyway, it's shocking how a lot of people just give their money to big pharma when they don't have to. Natural solutions aren't bogus.


They aren't covered by insurance either. If i could get decent pain relief prescribed i would greatly prefer it. As it is I'm spending my entire income just to take the edge off.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Chevy396 said:


> They aren't covered by insurance either. If i could get decent pain relief prescribed i would greatly prefer it. As it is I'm spending my entire income just to take the edge off.


Not from CBD either, from medical marijuana and kratom. If I used CBD it would cost a small fortune without many results.


----------



## 2deepadivot (Mar 6, 2019)

No


----------



## 2deepadivot (Mar 6, 2019)

No. It only makes you feel better.


----------



## 2deepadivot (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi, I get mine from Holland and Barrett as they are the cheapest but fully intend to grow my own plants. Go online and just ask for CBD retailers.


----------



## 2deepadivot (Mar 6, 2019)

It may be illegal to grow your own and process but it sure is way cheaper.


----------



## 2deepadivot (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi, CBD is derived from the Cannabis or/and Hemp plant with a very low amount of THC present, (The bit that makes you high) Again, you can gleam mases of info by googling CBD oil.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I've just bought a small bottle of 5% CBD from the link I posted above. Will post updates if anyone wants it.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

In my experience it was way too expensive, and it didn't help. It made me feel worse, but it helps some of my friends . Everyone responds different. I hope it helps those who try it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> I've just bought a small bottle of 5% CBD from the link I posted above. Will post updates if anyone wants it.


 For those that were interested (all two of you probably) here's the result:

I like the effect that it's having, it's basically a muscle relaxant that takes the edge off. It's helping me sleep better and mildly improving my anxiety in general. It isn't some miracle cure though.

The taste is pretty "unique" however - imagine a stale granola bar combined with the odour of a well worn shoe.







**This may just be this particular brand, but who knows. I'm working off a sample size of one after all.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I think this thread has ran its course, with many posters giving unverifiable advice and others simply to put their spam links. Thread closed.


----------

